
Why the iPhone Will Beat the Blackberry - terpua
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/10/iphone_blackberry_excel.html
======
jgamman
geometrical progression (1,2,4,8...) would imply that the next year will
acquire more new users than the total sum of previous users. if a products
adoption hits this perfect storm, then whatever has flavour of the month
(year) vibe will get a strong first mover advantage. it's the long september
of consumer electronics. i think the iPhone is about to corner that market for
mobile web.

------
brk
Well, it won't beat the Blackberry any time soon, but an interesting
perspective anyway.

